# New photos of my boy Chaucer, 15 weeks old now!



## Lari (Feb 8, 2011)

It was a beautiful day out so I had him out in the backyard for a bit. He's doing really well, very smart boy! He's already potty trained and has started whining/barking at the back door when he needs to go outside. I've been making him wait for his food before charging the bowl, he's turning into a well behaved boy and I can't wait to see how he matures. He's grown so much in just two weeks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, I was so confused. I was trying to figure out why your "poodle" looked so....well, straight haired, broad faced and...doodly. Then I read your description that says it IS a goldendoodle!


----------



## Lari (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep, he's a Doodle. I call him a Blackendoodle but he's really a Goldendoodle..just sounds funny when..well, he's not gold! 

Anyway, I heard about this forum from someone else..I couldn't really find a doodle forum so I figured this would be the next best thing. He's at least part poodle.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Way cute. I love the tongue :smile:.

Still waiting (im)patiently for spring here!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahah, CM, I did the same thing! He's a cutie, though.  I love how expressive his face is. Oh, and I love that toy he's playing with! Of all the stuffies I've ever bought my dog, that one has been one of my all-time favorites. Seeing it in your pics makes me want to go buy him a new one haha. 
Welcome to the forum, Lari!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He sounds like a smart little fellow. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lari (Feb 8, 2011)

We bought tons of toys from Petsmart and that has been one of his favorites! I also like using it in photos because it's red so it shows up well. He also has a stuffed frog that he likes and a soft kong type toy. I've been trying to encourage him to fetch and so far using these toys he's been doing it.

Thanks for the welcome. I wasn't sure if poodle lovers would want a doodle intruding or not.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is very cute and sounds like he is doing great!! I expected a golden color as well lol.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lari said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I wasn't sure if poodle lovers would want a doodle intruding or not.


You will find many of us, including myself, do not support the breeding of doodles.


----------



## Lari (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I don't plan on breeding him, or any dog for that matter. I was looking for a poodle and my fiance ended up getting him from a coworker for free since they had to rehome him. I'm sure I can go somewhere else if he bothers you so much. 

I just know I'll have lots of questions raising my first dog and figured a forum would help with many of those questions.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable! Poodle or not he looks like a very sweet boy and I'm sure you will have a wonderful family member. There are quite a few people here who don't support Doodle breeding, but it doesn't mean we dislike the dogs.

Be sure to have him groomed early and often! Doodles seem to matt up rather quickly and can sometimes be a pain for a groomer. Some dog groomers even refuse to do lab or goldendoodles. I personally don't mind doing them at all, but I do end up having to shave a few of them down due to a matted coat. With some training and introducing the grooming process early i'm sure he'll be a wonderful dog. Welcome to the forum! I look forward to seeing him grow up.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Lari said:


> Anyway, I heard about this forum from someone else..I couldn't really find a doodle forum so I figured this would be the next best thing. He's at least part poodle.


Not that you are not welcome here (you are!), but you might also like this forum, too: 

The people there will know a lot more doodle-specific info.

Your little guy is very cute!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I also don't support the breeding of Golden or Labradoodles, but I fully support adopting them!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG! He just has the sweetest face. I love the last couple pictures especially.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lari said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I wasn't sure if poodle lovers would want a doodle intruding or not.


Pretty sure there's no such thing as an "intruding" dog! All our members are surely poodle lovers, but we're DOG lovers too! I have a pound rescue who has 6 different identifiable breeds (one of which is a miniscule amount of miniature poodle! :lol and no one has ever told me she's not welcome here! 

The biggest gripe our members may express is regarding the people who breed this mix on purpose and make big bucks at the expense and exploitation of their dogs. (the dogs themselves are blameless - as are most adoptive doodle owners, yourself included!) I think you are to be commended for giving this little guy a home when he needed one! His breeding is inconsequential; you and he are entirely welcome here!

Hope to see more pictures as he grows!

Barb


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

He's adorable!!!
My sister has an adopted labradoodle Neko, and he is probably the sweetest dog I've met to date!! Chaucer and Neko actually look a lot alike )

While I'm another that doesn't agree with why he was brought into this world, I'm glad he has a fantastic home!!! And I know you'll learn a TON from this forum it has so much information to give dog owners, not just poodle owners 

So welcome to the forum, and I cant wait to see more photos of your boy ^_^


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

sweet Chaucer. :smile:

policing inquiry and education on the care of our beloved dogs on the basis on breed is something I dislike entirely.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> sweet Chaucer. :smile:
> 
> policing inquiry and education on the care of our beloved dogs on the basis on breed is something I dislike entirely.


 Well said.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

He is so so so cute!! Yay for rescues


----------

